# MUMBAI | Auris Serenity | 235m x 3 | 69 fl x 3 | 50 fl | U/C



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

No of towers: 4 ( 3 under construction, 1 approved/proposed)
Height of the towers: 63 storey each ( 2 retail + 7 parking + 54 residential)
Height in metres: 220m approximate.



















Website:

http://www.aurisserenity.org.in/

Update


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright chintan.jadia_photography


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Few months old update. The tallest tower in these pictures is almost topped out now.




























Tower 3










Source


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks for posting


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Images from November


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Update from a few months ago



jinka sreekanth said:


> towering_goals
> •


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-04-27 from towering goals


----------

